# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  found "black snake" eggs

## stevepoppers

I found these. The children who had first found them said they were black snake eggs. I guess that means a black rat snake? I figure I ought to try to incubate them. How do I do so?



Also, where they had been laid had been disturbed, and the presumed mother had been killed, so I figure I'm their best shot.

----------


## davidyun

theres like a black catipillar in the 2nd pic to the right egg

----------


## stevepoppers

I just _love_ the action in these off-topic boards.

----------


## cboocks

Well,  thanks for all the help guys!  Luckily, ALL THREE hatched HEALTHY and STRIKING!!!  LOL.   They're adorable.  Names : Larry, Curly, & Moe (In order of aggressivenes).  For now we have them in itty bitty tupperware containers on damp papertowels.  They were biting each other so we thought it best to separate them.  Any hints on what to feed them and how to care for such babies would be much appreciated.  Pics will be posted in the morning.  =D

----------


## rabernet

Congratulations on the successful hatching of the eggs. I don't know anything about the species, so unfortunately the only thing that I can offer you is my congratulations!  :Embarassed:

----------


## stevepoppers

Ok, here they are. I incubated in a tupperware container with wet potting soil for substrate. Kept them on the flexwatt with my balls. The temp in the incubator stayed in the low 80s, right where the single caresheet on the internet said it should be. They all seem pretty angry to be alive. They strike a lot, but are very clumsy and don't hurt a bit. They're quite funny when they gnaw on your finger like it does something. I can't believe how nervous we were to touch them at first. They're now in these containers, half on the flexwatt, so temperatures should be slightly higher (high 80s), which I think is right. We're waiting until they shed to feed them some frozen mouse pinkies. Then put them in tubs, I guess.





That's the end of Larry, the angry one...




That's the end of Curly, also quite angry...


That's it for Moe, the nicer one.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Despite their size they do need a hair bigger tupperware container. Those are too small for them.

As for temps depends on exact species. Most colubrids do best at 84 warm side and 75 cool side. But there are exceptions to the temps with certain species which im not sure which is what you have.

----------


## stevepoppers

They'll be in shoebox tubs by tonight. We're in the middle of moving back to college. We have to cram them on the flexwatt right now.

They keep trying to attack each other. Every few minutes you hear "pop" as they strike the side or top of the container. Silly snakes.

They're really cool. So much livelier than balls.

----------


## Soterios

Hah! Those little guys look awesome!

Good luck with them!

----------


## stevepoppers

Well, Moe is eating pretty well. I'm struggling with the others. I started with half pinkies, and after about four, Moe ate a whole one. Larry ate a half once. Curly hasn't eaten. I've been offering halves. Tried whole tonight. Not biting yet. It's been almost a month since they hatched, and they're so small. It's kind of freaking me out.

They're in shoebox tubs, paper towels, stuff to hide under/in, paper balls filling the tubs, about 82/74 F, in my closet with the door open, given an approximate day/night cycle.

Moe's gotten bigger, of course, but Curly's lost 2 of his initial 6 grams, though I guess it _could_ be water. He doesn't seem weak/starving, so I guess I really shouldn't be _too_ worried.

Is this unusual? When to assist? When to force?

I wouldn't worry with ball pythons, of course, but they've got ten times the mass/fat reserves.

Edit: Also, I can't do live mouse pinks because I just can't get them around here, and the ones at the local expo last week were four days old and way too big.

----------


## FragginDragon

*Beautiful babies!  Those aren't black rat snakes though, them's Racers!  Typically very belligerent critters.

Try putting some dead leaves and grass in the bin with them, sometimes those scents along with the pinkie mouse can spur them to feed.*

----------


## The Hedgehog

I think he's right in the fact that they are Racers.  Be prepared to have some VERY fast snakes when they get bigger.  The can move like no one's business.

----------


## stevepoppers

Wow. Great. Looks like you're right by the google search. Anyone have any resources on _them_?

----------


## tomfromtheshade

I would say that you should try some different things for food. A tiny frog could do the trick. Maybe a worm? 

With tiny baby wild caught snakes you never know what in the heck they are going to eat.

----------


## Hilltop

feeder gold fish, swimming in their water is what i would personaly try at this point.

----------


## mechnut450

also try a small freshly born pinkie alive, I know it worked with corns andthey about the same size.I know with my pastels it the smell plus the movement that triggers their eating.

----------

